# Barrow County



## sgmcmahon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a small tract of land to lease hunt in Barrow County.  I will be more than willing to upkeep the land year round and respect the property that I am on.  If anyone has any information, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## chris41081 (Nov 12, 2008)

sgmcmahon,
My name is Chris Williams. I live in Auburn. I have been looking for somewhere to hunt near the house as well. even it's it's only bow hunting! I will keep you in mind if i can find anything if you would do the same. I feel the same as you about willingness to maintain the property and RESPECT the owners, game and the land.
Thanks and good luck


----------



## 98RIDE (Nov 13, 2008)

chris41081 said:


> sgmcmahon,
> My name is Chris Williams. I live in Auburn. I have been looking for somewhere to hunt near the house as well. even it's it's only bow hunting! I will keep you in mind if i can find anything if you would do the same. I feel the same as you about willingness to maintain the property and RESPECT the owners, game and the land.
> Thanks and good luck



I live in the city of Auburn, and hunt and see more deer in a 3 acre hardwood draw that runs through my back yard.
Bow only of course.


----------



## sgmcmahon (Nov 16, 2008)

Definitely will keep you in mind if I locate anything.  Most of the land around here seems to be in the process of being sold for commercial

Hopefully something will pan out.


----------



## Outdoors (Dec 2, 2008)

...and to add to it fellas - If ya'll stumble on something thats more than what you want to tackle with just the two of you, I'd be interested in having a place close to hunt. I do 3-5 trips back home (9-10 hours away) each yr between opening weekend, Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc -but hate leaving every single time. I'd like to have a place close to hunt on thoe weekends and some evenings in between.


----------

